# Beretta pico pocket and iwb holsters



## Coolzzy (Oct 10, 2016)

I recently picked up an "updated" beretta pico and love it. Not many (if any) reviews on the updated version with single spring and lighter trigger but I can tell you it is phenomenal. Very low recoil, smooth trigger, and 50 rounds through with no issues whatsoever. 

Anyway, I want to pocket or iwb carry, but there aren't any holsters at the big box stores for the pico. My search is made even harder by being left handed. So I'm looking for them online, any good bad or ugly and reviews of them? I'd like a very thin holster, I tried a desantis nemesis, but it was as thick as the gun, so basically doubled the width in my pocket. 

Same goes for the uncle Mike small iwb holsters. If you carry a pico, what are you using?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look at Mika's Pocket Holsters, at: https://mikaspocketholsters.com/

They're all made of water(sweat)proof material, with sticky stuff on their outsides to keep them in your pocket.
Robert has made three for me, over the years. All of them are still in service, more than five years on.

I asked him to make mine with covering flaps on their outsides, so the profile in my pocket is that of a wallet.
They were special-order jobs, but his prices have always been very reasonable.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I got a left handed kydex holster from Alabama Holster Company for front pocket carry. Nice. It's curved so no pointy corners & it's no thicker than my wallet. Has a hook shape on one side so it stays in the pocket when I draw. I tried a small neoprene holster but it was much thicker. My Pico feeds everything I've tried except Lehigh Xtreme Penetrators. Ruger ARX fed but wasn't very accurate. Everything's else works great. I did try carrying without a holster but it's so small it sat almost horizontally & I grabbed the slide instead of the grip, so I pocket carry with the holster to keep the grip up. So small & light I forget it's there. They make variations for different lasers too if you use one. I put Talon grip tape on mine to keep it from moving so much with those tiny grips. I have big hands & they help some. Fun little pistol to shoot. That long extended grip; I cut mine down a bit & have a 2 finger grip now instead of 1 1/2 & it's no harder to carry or get out of my pocket.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Coolzzy said:


> I recently picked up an "updated" beretta pico and love it. Not many (if any) reviews on the updated version with single spring and lighter trigger but I can tell you it is phenomenal. Very low recoil, smooth trigger, and 50 rounds through with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> Anyway, I want to pocket or iwb carry, but there aren't any holsters at the big box stores for the pico. My search is made even harder by being left handed. So I'm looking for them online, any good bad or ugly and reviews of them? I'd like a very thin holster, I tried a desantis nemesis, but it was as thick as the gun, so basically doubled the width in my pocket.
> 
> Same goes for the uncle Mike small iwb holsters. If you carry a pico, what are you using?


I'm 80 years old and purchased a Pico earlier this year. I ended up returning it since the slide was almost impossible for me to rack because of my hand strength. I liked the Pico and would like to know if the updated version is any easier to rack? If so, I would give it another try.


----------



## skinnyb01 (Jul 3, 2015)

DeSantis Super Fly... I carry one all day every day and it works great... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyb01 (Jul 3, 2015)

bluewave said:


> I'm 80 years old and purchased a Pico earlier this year. I ended up returning it since the slide was almost impossible for me to rack because of my hand strength. I liked the Pico and would like to know if the updated version is any easier to rack? If so, I would give it another try.


The slide is only minimally better... No malfunctions since mine was updated though...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

https://www.remoraholsterstore.com/

Try Remora. They are always having sales.

Beretta Forum - View Single Post - New Beretta Pico 380ACP Pistol

You can search the full thread above for lots of info and recommendations on holsters for the Pico.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

xotech said:


> ...Try Remora. They are always having sales...


Sometimes that's an indicator that the product isn't selling well.


----------

